# Post your 3dmark Vantage Scores



## candle_86 (Jul 16, 2008)

not my choice, but please direct all to here 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58927


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone in the 4k series thread please feel free to repost over here


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 16, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58927


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 16, 2008)

im aware of that thread but it hasnt been updated in over a month


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 16, 2008)

*Add me*


----------



## bobseptic (Jul 16, 2008)

scores with slight overclock 790/1900 using AMD GPU Clock Tool.

overall scalling looks very good on crossfire.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 16, 2008)

need GPUZ and CPUz


----------



## bobseptic (Jul 16, 2008)

cpuz and stock gpuz

http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/7220/watervantage4870by22ndhad1.jpg


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 17, 2008)

Mine


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## candle_86 (Jul 17, 2008)

score went up with a single card lol

P4010


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 18, 2008)

I've a 4870 not 4850 BTW


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for making another thread candle.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

updated, keep em comming

also no problem, if yall get enough we can sticky this


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Update please*

Got the latest drivers and clocked a bit more to go for the gold while I still can. Graphics score = proc model


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Is it worth it to buy Vantage Basic? Can I reuse it as many times as I want? Reinstall it as many times as I want?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

nice man, welcome to first place single card lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Nvm I dont have a credit card but I have enough in paypal....


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is it worth it to buy Vantage Basic? Can I reuse it as many times as I want? Reinstall it as many times as I want?



id say no not really. If you want to try Vista get the disc, dont enter a CD Key, you have 30 days to purchase it, if ya dont like it, reinstall XP, or if ya do, just buy the copy of Vista you like and enter key. Basic though id say no, it doesnt look like Vista at all, Home Premium is what i use


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is it worth it to buy Vantage Basic? Can I reuse it as many times as I want? Reinstall it as many times as I want?



I don't know about re-install, I assume so though. And yeah you can use it as many times as you want. $5 why not? The $20 gives you much more in depth scores though.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll just post my results from the other Vantage thread, this was my 2nd and last run of the program...I have newer drivers now, possibly could score better...just having too much fun gaming to figure out my hotmail password lol! So until then:

Score: P5160

Rig in sys specs: Differences, then Driver 174.74, now 177.39b. Then 4x1GB G.skill DDR800, now 2x2GB G.skill DDR1000.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14129&d=1209929685


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 18, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Got the latest drivers and clocked a bit more to go for the gold while I still can. Graphics score = proc model



Damn you, 31 points higher lol

Just tried again with memory at 1150 and scored less than before (at 1100) 

Anyway when 8.7 drivers are out I should be on top again (no homo)


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Damn you, 31 points higher lol
> 
> Just tried again with memory at 1150 and scored less than before (at 1100)
> 
> Anyway when 8.7 drivers are out I should be on top again (no homo)



Yeah 8.7 should get some good gains probably. You could try to push your 6600 a bit more, 31 points isn't too much. I think I still got a little headroom left too, I might try some more tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

About to do a run with E7200 @ 3.166ghz + HD 3850 @ 720mhz.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Do I run performance or entry? I cant run high or extreme I dont have the right resolution


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 18, 2008)

run performance, go to options and turn the feature testd off first otherwise you'll be in 4 a long w8


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Do I run performance or entry? I cant run high or extreme I dont have the right resolution



Performance is the standard one we run for this. Why not run your e7200 at 3.8 or 4.0?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Performance is the standard one we run for this. Why not run your e7200 at 3.8 or 4.0?



idk im gonna wait to start ocing again until I get my 4850.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> idk im gonna wait to start ocing again until I get my 4850.



Ah right on, when you getting that?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

lol crossfire score looks like crap for me


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 18, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> lol crossfire score looks like crap for me
> View attachment 16555



Yeah that seems low, something doesn't seem right there.......


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action;jsessionid=601EAC1AD6590B259CFB8CCD3C534A39
that any good?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

thats mine shadow, mine all mine

as for score, its my X2 4200 @ 2.5 ghz lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

huh?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

that score you just pulled up, it opens to mine 

makes your public and try again


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

like so 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=240789


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

uggh I gotta run it again...


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that any good for HD 3850?


----------



## t_ski (Jul 18, 2008)

Any chance you can sift throught the old thread and add those scores?


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Any chance you can sift throught the old thread and add those scores?



Any chance we can take over the last thread? Then sticky it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow my P4220 score is really low isn't it


----------



## ASharp (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow my P4220 score is really low isn't it



Yeah, I think it's kind of low, especially for a 4850 and a C2D.

Anyway, here's my score: P3681
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=211798


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

ASharp said:


> Yeah, I think it's kind of low, especially for a 4850 and a C2D.
> 
> Anyway, here's my score: P3681
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=211798



That run was with a 3850, I get the 4850 tomorrow


----------



## ASharp (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> That run was with a 3850, I get the 4850 tomorrow



Oh alright. In that case, that score isn't bad at all. I only get 3681 with my 3850.  Hope to upgrade my card soon though. Probably in the next month or two when prices settle more and I collect enough dough.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Any chance you can sift throught the old thread and add those scores?



yea i can do that, could ya merge it over here though by any chance so i dont have to linkt to everyones stuff?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is that any good for HD 3850?



need CPUz and GPUz Shadow



ASharp said:


> Yeah, I think it's kind of low, especially for a 4850 and a C2D.
> 
> Anyway, here's my score: P3681
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=211798



CPUz and GPUz also orb links not accepted


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 18, 2008)

I know I dont want you to add that. I'm gonna do a run with 4ghz on CPU and HD 4850 stock tomorrow when I get it in the mail and I get home


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok

adding scores from other vantage thread, this is gonna take some time to format it to my style lol


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 18, 2008)

Its your CPU score everyone. The CPU score seems to have a HUGE effect on the total, which is kinda lame im my opinion. Easy way to bump your score is to OC your CPU.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

got some news, all of the recorder scores for al capones are up, the ones in the thread though, sorry but thats gonna take me alot longer to read every last one to update it lol, give me a few days to complie all that, and someone please merge it into this


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## candle_86 (Jul 18, 2008)

if you post your scores candle will give you an e-cookie, plus if you can get in the top10, you get a free e-peen enlargement and shrink who ever gets tossed out, always remember that


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Its your CPU score everyone. The CPU score seems to have a HUGE effect on the total, which is kinda lame im my opinion. Easy way to bump your score is to OC your CPU.



Cpu score actually has very little effect on overall score, especially when compared to 06.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

Add me  

Stock HD 4850 run!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

added thanks shadow


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey candle, my score should go between ShogoXT and sfp1987

Radeon HD2900
ShogoXT - P3463 Radeon 2900XT E6600 @ 2700Mhz
Crackerjack - P3436 Radeon 2900GT Phenom 9850 @ 25110Mhz
sfp1987 - P3202 Radeon 2900GT Phenom 9850 @ 3308Mhz
flashstar - P3157 Radeon 2900XT X2 3800+ @ 2500Mhz
Crackerjack - P2899 Radeon 2900GT X2 5000+ @ 3125Mhz

Thanks Man


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

sorry my mistake


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm, I was about to submit my score, but I see I'm already in there.
This is strange because I don't remember submitting yet. Are you just importing all the scores from jbunch's thread?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

yea t-ski asked me to, feel free to submit it though

also some scores are new to this thread


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm giving you thanks for that, because let's face it, that HAD to be alot of work.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

on a side note, do you think the top10 should be only one entry per person, not the same person with sevral diff cards or CPUs or should it just be anyone with the highest

Also what do you think of making a top 10 lowest section?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

Personally I prefer the former, that's just me though.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

shoot me a PM anyone on either side, ill change it at midnite CST tomorrow if more side for one entry per person in the top 10


----------



## amd64skater (Jul 19, 2008)

mine wont work instead i got an error message and the specs where wrong with my cpu

http://service.futuremark.com/home....C159F768C86F5E6?resultId=238675&resultType=19


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

You got me on there twice on the 8800 section even though it's the same card and cpu, heads up, thanks again candle.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2008)

*Add This...*

Copy of my latest score in the other thread.

Well, did a little more tweaking. With the Physx drivers, cpu speed makes even less of a difference. I gained only 30pts by clocking from 3.6 to 4.4 on my cpu at the same gpu clocks.

*Wile E - Palit 8800GT @ 925/925/2312 - P7708 - QX9650 @ 4400Mhz*

And with that, I have the fastest single 8800GT on the ORB again. Albeit it's not considered official by Futuremark because of the Physx usage.

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=237150


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

here's my submission, not bad i guess?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 19, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> here's my submission, not bad i guess?



how the hell did you get 24,660 on the cpu with a 5000+? I only get ~8000 with a quad. My old 5000+, could only get around ~4400 at 3.2Ghz


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

probly physx enabled


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

look at his drivers, thats the phyics


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 19, 2008)

It helps the cpu score that much? That's a HUGE increase!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

lol well when you switch from 2 threads @ 3.4ghz to say even 32 threads @ 1.855ghz you will see a big preformance boost


----------



## wolf (Jul 19, 2008)

i think this is a pretty sweet score.






im gunna chuck the 9800GTX in the second pci-e slot and see if i can get it running physx and ill post again.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah physx def helps the scores a lil bit lol, gotta love the new drivers.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 19, 2008)

When is that ATi physx patch coming out


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure really, i'm still half waiting for real official 8800gts 512 drives, i'm using the 177.66 beta's but they're still issues that need to be worked out.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> not sure really, i'm still half waiting for real official 8800gts 512 drives, i'm using the 177.66 beta's but they're still issues that need to be worked out.



Does overall IQ seem improved to you w/ the .66s? I just got them a couple days ago and I swear things look sharper and more colorful. Could be my imagination. Vantage is a lot smoother w/ these too for me, not as much stuttering in that first test.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

i got the same feeling, i think sli performance with physx enable was improved a bit, it hurt WoW a lot, i used to be able to force afr2 and get pretty decent performance but i'm having WoW issues now which is my primary game that's played, but you are right, colors look good.  I've got digital vibrance at 50 percent so i always like colors in games but they iq seems a bit improved and things are smoother.  I've heard reports of severe pixelation in some games though.  Like back when nvida was cheating in crysis type issues, but i'm happy with them so far.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

Finally!  I am able to OC and have my fan blowing hard on my 4870!  Water setup should be here in an hour, hopefully I have some new scores very soon!  Thanks for starting this thread Candle!



ShadowFold said:


> When is that ATi physx patch coming out



If you love benchmarking scores, might as well get yourself a physX card to keep up for now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, I guess since everyone is posting in here... here you go..  I posted that on the other vantage thread.. but it never got updated... lol


Q6700 at 3.8.: 9800gx2 at 772,1060,1915






http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=216370


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

*Update my score please*

Slightly higher 






Gonna try 900 GPU soon, wish me luck 

EDIT:  Couldn't do 900, was getting artifacts everywhere and it crashed.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

got mine up a few points


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice score exodus, but one thing that confuses me with vantage is the CPU scores.  On CPU test 2 you get 106 steps/second (whatever that is) and I only get 8, which means you get a CPU score of 25K and I get 6K


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Nice score exodus, but one thing that confuses me with vantage is the CPU scores.  On CPU test 2 you get 106 steps/second (whatever that is) and I only get 8, which means you get a CPU score of 25K and I get 6K



That's physX cuda, the gpu does the work instead of the cpu.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

correct farlex, i am using the g92 cards with the 177.66 beta's which means i get physx support in some apps, especially 3dmark vantage, so with the cpu and my 2 gpu's doing the work i'm cranking out more work in the physx test then someone without a cuda enabled card.


----------



## erocker (Jul 19, 2008)

Which is why it should be called "Nvidia Presents 3dMark Vantage!"  Right now if you are using an ATi card and want to compete you need some double top-secret drivers or a PhysX card.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

exodusprime1337 said:


> correct farlex, i am using the g92 cards with the 177.66 beta's which means i get physx support in some apps, especially 3dmark vantage, so with the cpu and my 2 gpu's doing the work i'm cranking out more work in the physx test then someone without a cuda enabled card.



 That makes me sad 
When I got my new mobo with the onboard 8200 I was going to run my 9600GTs in SLi and have the onboard do the cuda for me, but apparently there's something wrong with my cards because they won't do SLi anymore.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

wolf i need CPUz


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 19, 2008)

You get get it at the downloads section of TPU


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

everyone updated


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Slightly higher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice oli, I'm gonna try to beat that, but I don't know, I think I may have hit my absolute limit. I wish I could softmod this card.........


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 19, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> everyone updated



mine isn't 



farlex85 said:


> Nice oli, I'm gonna try to beat that, but I don't know, I think I may have hit my absolute limit. I wish I could softmod this card.........



Thanks


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

1 card







Should this thread be in General Soft where we have the 06 thread?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

added


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

it sucks that cpu speed does not effect the scores like in 3dmark06.....


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 19, 2008)

i beg to differ look at my crossfire scores


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't tell your not listing the GPU/memory speed


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

in 06 I would of smoked this card by CPU speed alone.
*farlex85 - P8351 Geforce 8800GTS 512 E6750 @ 3.92ghz*

The test is saying that a GTS running on a DUAL CORE is better than a GTX(what ever the clock)than a QX9650 at 4.5Ghz.......I beg to differ


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> in 06 I would of smoked this card by CPU speed alone.
> *farlex85 - P8351 Geforce 8800GTS 512 E6750 @ 3.92ghz*
> 
> The test is saying that a GTS running on a DUAL CORE is better than a GTX(what ever the clock)than a QX9650 at 4.5Ghz.......I beg to differ



 I actually think it's better this way, as after all 3dmark is primarily a graphics bench. In most games and gpu intensive tasks, my score (or performance) actually would be better, my gts is oc'd much more than your gtx. My graphics score was a few hundred points higher. Cpu score was too heavily pushed in 06, b/c like I said, it is a graphics bench, meant to somewhat reflect gaming experience. Most games don't use multiple cores, and most don't care what speed your cpu speed is above a certain point. Now, superpi or sciencemark or something like that, the cpu speed is much more relavant and as such your set-up would very obviously destroy mine.

It's true though in 06 it would have smoked mine, my dualie can't hang w/ any quads in 06. Here the graphics is of primary importance.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

I disagree 3d mark should test the whole computer.

Video card
Memory
CPU

Why even have the dang CPU test in there if it does not affect the scores at all or very much at all.
Hell physx has a bigger play than a CPU has...

I could be running a cheap 60 dollar USD AMD prog if it was a Video card test only....


It makes me mad because I ran out and bought a expensive cpu for 3dmark, and then the new one(vantage) comes out and they kill that part of the test.

I bet AMD had a big play on this because their CPU cant hang with a oced Intel Quad at all.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I disagree 3d mark should test the whole computer.
> 
> Why even have the dang CPU test in there if it does not affect the scores at all or very much at all.



3dmark, it's called 3dmark, as in 3d benchmark. The whole computer does not do that. The cpu is there b/c it is relavant, just not nearly as much as the graphics card is when processing 3d, especially now that graphics cards are processing physics. Sciencemark is futuremark's test that tests the whole computer I think, and there are plenty others. Why would a graphics bench test all parts equally? It wouldn't be a "3dmark" if it did.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

you video card is only 20mhz faster than mine as well.


you tell me if the test is jacked.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> you video card is only 20mhz faster than mine as well.
> 
> 
> you tell me if the test is jacked.



Well there's other factors at play here too. What are your nvidia cp settings? My guess is they are not optimized for performance, there are probably at least a couple of settings that will hurt your fps, thus your score. Also your shaders are 50mhz lower, the gtx should be able to go well above the speeds I can reach on my gts.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 19, 2008)

i support that the 3dmark program and it's scoring now is a bit more fair, cause it is not an "entire pc test" in any way whatsoever.  I'd say if you wanted to pit your scores up to a fair test start a "pc mark" thread and we'll do it that way.  But 3dmark is primarily for graphics.  I remember a long long time ago damulta i believe it was you who said that after you reached the 10k mark in 3dmark 06 that there should've been a new one because the test became to "cpu limited"   now the way the scores are done it takes most of the cpu away and ways on the gpu more the way it should.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well there's other factors at play here too. What are your nvidia cp settings? My guess is they are not optimized for performance, there are probably at least a couple of settings that will hurt your fps, thus your score. Also your shaders are 50mhz lower, the gtx should be able to go well above the speeds I can reach on my gts.



O yes they are all on performance/

I clocked my cpu back to stock(1.5Ghz slower) and now am clocking the video card a little higher. Lets see what it does.

Then I'll install a water cooled 9800GTX and see what it does.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> O yes they are all on performance/
> 
> I clocked my cpu back to stock(1.5Ghz slower) and now am clocking the video card a little higher. Lets see what it does.
> 
> Then I'll install a water cooled 9800GTX and see what it does.



Yeah clock that gphx a little more and you'll pass me easily. Also, I noticed your using the 177.39s. Dl the 177.66s and try those, I got a pretty decent performance boost from em.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 19, 2008)

There you have it, the CPU test is a big fat joke.

Dont add this, testing water


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

can my score please be added?

its here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=892192&postcount=74


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> There you have it, the CPU test is a big fat joke.
> 
> Dont add this, testing water



The thing is, there is really only one cpu test w/ physX enabled. The first test is the only one, the second is really another gpu test w/ physX. So changing the cpu has less effect that it would if that was not in place. Plus, the scores get so ridiculously high w/ physX even massive changes won't make that big of an effect b/c it is almost irrelevant. Disable physX and you'll find oc'ing the cpu and what cpu has a lot more impact on overall score. Not as much as 06 still though, as it should be. And of course, your score goes down a bit w/o physX as no cpu is even close to capable of producing the scores that physX churns out in cpu test 2.



wolf said:


> can my score please be added?
> 
> its here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=892192&postcount=74



He wants your cpu-z.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey candle this is the first time i've noticed this project - good work!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 20, 2008)

wolf said:


> can my score please be added?
> 
> its here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=892192&postcount=74



I think you need a CPU-z screeny too for it to be added


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> The thing is, there is really only one cpu test w/ physX enabled. The first test is the only one, the second is really another gpu test w/ physX. So changing the cpu has less effect that it would if that was not in place. Plus, the scores get so ridiculously high w/ physX even massive changes won't make that big of an effect b/c it is almost irrelevant. Disable physX and you'll find oc'ing the cpu and what cpu has a lot more impact on overall score. Not as much as 06 still though, as it should be. And of course, your score goes down a bit w/o physX as no cpu is even close to capable of producing the scores that physX churns out in cpu test 2.
> 
> 
> 
> He wants your cpu-z.



Good thinking

I'm going to start a PCmark Vantage thread for us.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Good thinking
> 
> I'm going to start a PCmark Vantage thread for us.



Sounds good, I'll be getting that shortly.


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> I think you need a CPU-z screeny too for it to be added



ill provide a brand new screenie tonight with cpu-z and gpu-z. ty.

although i must say people around here who know me, know i never fake a benchmark, however i can see the need for everyone to post proof, and no-one is exempt.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

hmmm wonder if i can do it with my 8400gs now that i oc'ed my computer.. lol.. going to test it in a bit.. lol


----------



## jbjtkbw00 (Jul 20, 2008)

*My 3DVantage Score 4870 in Crossfire w/Phenom 9950*

Hello All.  New here.  Figured I'd take a stab at this:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 20, 2008)

jbjtkbw00 said:


> Hello All.  New here.  Figured I'd take a stab at this:



be nice to see a gpu-z and cpu-z screenshot. Just like looking at clocks


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 20, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Just like looking at clocks











































(Sorry I'm VERY bored! )


----------



## jbjtkbw00 (Jul 20, 2008)

Edit to add both CPU-Z and GPU-Z.

I'll catch on after a bit.....


----------



## Dia01 (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 20, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> (Sorry I'm VERY bored! )




HA HA I love it!!!


----------



## wolf (Jul 20, 2008)

*add me plz*

ok heres a screenie with everything you need.


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## candle_86 (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks man, its nothing agasint you, its just if i let you do it, i have to let everyone ya know


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey Candle, I think you should put the card clocks in the list as well. It doesn't make much sense to have just the cpu clocks, as the cpu makes much less of a difference in this bench.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 20, 2008)

alright, ill get them up tomorrow, thats a major update so expect it tomorrow yall ok?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> alright, ill get them up tomorrow, thats a major update so expect it tomorrow yall ok?



Hey, thanks a million candle. I think it will be more beneficial to us. It's a pretty big update, so take your time.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

Please update my score to this one:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=846601&postcount=489


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 20, 2008)

Dame Quads if i had a Quad with my GTX280 ill be at the top of Single's


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Dame Quads if i had a Quad with my GTX280 ill be at the top of Single's



DaMulta got beat by a Dual Core in ORB


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 20, 2008)

DOM said:


> DaMulta got beat by a Dual Core in ORB



maybe i should oc my GTX280 but i don't see need to for a score


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 20, 2008)

DOM said:


>



Nice score DOM. Download the phyX drivers and you'll get 8k+.


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nice score DOM. Download the phyX drivers and you'll get 8k+.




which ones


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

these

just install and there you go my man.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 20, 2008)

You'll need one of the 177 drivers too, like these. Although now that I think about it does the gso work w/ physX?


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> these
> 
> just install and there you go my man.



I already got them but i'll instal them again hope ir help



farlex85 said:


> You'll need one of the 177 drivers too, like these. Although now that I think about it does the gso work w/ physX?



I already dled them only got like 50 more points something like that


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

did you turn on the physx?


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

where LOL ??


----------



## t_ski (Jul 20, 2008)

NVidia Physx Properties on the start menu IIRC.


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

GeForce GTX 280 GPUs
GeForce GTX 260 GPUs
GeForce 9800 GTX GPUs
AGEIA PhysX Processor (All)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

it should be installed in all ready on if the program is on.... You shouldn't have to click it on to have it working.. Works right out of the box... But, I would check also.


ahhh.. not a G92 or G200 core then...


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> zit should be installed in all ready on if the program is on.... You shouldn't have to click it on to have it working.. Works right out of the box... But, I would check also.
> 
> 
> ahhh.. not a G92 or G200 core then...



it is a G92 but with less shaders and 192bit mem bus


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

That's strange... I've seen it work with all G92's.... But, it doesn't want to with you... Done a Reg. cleaner lately?


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's strange... I've seen it work with all G92's.... But, it doesn't want to with you... *Done a Reg. cleaner lately?*




Anyone else thinks this test looks ugly


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Registry Clean... Remember Ccleaner? The program I talked to you about? I would unistall them all threw that. Driver and Physx, then do a registry cleaner. restart and install it all again. Drivers, then physx.


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

oh lol i havent dled it on vista lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'd suggest you do that and get it cleaned up.. Might be where the problem resides...


----------



## DOM (Jul 20, 2008)

well its still them same 

New Score took the CPU down as it doesnt help much on the test and OCed the card mem and shaders more


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 20, 2008)

ok everyone importing it all into open office to update and format it a lil better you will have it in a few hours


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Nice score DOM. Download the phyX drivers and you'll get 8k+.



I doubt that. I only got to 7700 with the Physx driver on a more powerful card.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I doubt that. I only got to 7700 with the Physx driver on a more powerful card.



Yeah but your card was kind of degrading at that point. I just figured I get about the same score as him w/o physX, and over 8k w/ it. Although his cpu is much better making that score w/o physX higher, b/c my gpu score was well over his. I guess it won't work w/ gso anyway though. But your probably right, it probably wouldn't get that high.


----------



## DaMulta (Jul 21, 2008)

PCmark will have to be on hold for a week while I RMA my cpu....


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can't install pcmark for some reason, every time I try to run the set-up it fails instantly, I'm gonna try to re-download. q9650 busted . Were you pushing that on the stock hs again.......


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> PCmark will have to be on hold for a week while I RMA my cpu....



Only You and wile e.. only you two... lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> PCmark will have to be on hold for a week while I RMA my cpu....



What did you do?  Let me know so I don't do the same


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2008)

t_ski said:


> What did you do?  Let me know so I don't do the same



2.2v 

I haven't killed mine _yet_. But I have a DICE pot coming soon, so that may change. lol.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 21, 2008)

lol I haven't seen 2.2v since AMD K6 CPUs


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 21, 2008)

update done, top 10 will not have card speed to leave the top 10 less cluttered, for core speed refrance please look at the charts, also note erocker will be updating the thread while im away for the week


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2008)

I noticed a small error. I think I should be at the bottom of the Top Ten Single card list.


----------



## DOM (Jul 21, 2008)

DOM - P6505 Geforce 9600GSO @ 900/1135/2200 X3350 @ 3.6Ghz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 21, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> *Top 10 Overall Single
> Cold Storm - P14455 Geforce 9800GX2 Q6700 @ 3799Mhz
> Live OR Die -P12380 Geforce GTX280 E8400 @ 3.999ghz
> wolf P9547 Radeon HD4870 Q6600 @ 3.591ghz
> ...



Cold Storm's 9800GX2 sould be in SLI cards because it a dual based card with sli, 2 GPU's not one and thats what nvidia class it as so does tech power up, and both of his scores you put one as Q6700 @ 3799Mhz and the other as Q6700 @ 3510Mhz with the same score on both.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 21, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Cold Storm's 9800GX2 sould be in SLI cards because it a dual based card with sli, 2 GPU's not one and thats what nvidia class it as so does tech power up, and both of his scores you put one as Q6700 @ 3799Mhz and the other as Q6700 @ 3510Mhz with the same score on both.


No, it's classified as a single card. It plugs into one PCIe slot, it's one card.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 21, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> Cold Storm's 9800GX2 sould be in SLI cards because it a dual based card with sli, 2 GPU's not one and thats what nvidia class it as so does tech power up, and both of his scores you put one as Q6700 @ 3799Mhz and the other as Q6700 @ 3510Mhz with the same score on both.



Did you really have to quote the ENTIRE first post?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

SLI is enabled in the card, but it is a single card. It is two cores, but on how it is built it is just one card. If it takes up a single PCI slot, then it is a single card.. If you want to complain about mine, then go with the x2's also... But, there isn't anything to complain about...


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> SLI is enabled in the card, but it is a single card. It is two cores, but on how it is built it is just one card. If it takes up a single PCI slot, then it is a single card.. If you want to complain about mine, then go with the x2's also... But, there isn't anything to complain about...



He just wants to be #1.  I actually kind of agree w/ him though. The difference b/t the x2 and the gx2 is the x2 only uses one pcb, while the gx2 uses 2. This essientally makes the gx2 2 cards just squeezed together into one shell, while the x2 is 1 card, at least that's the way it seems to me. It gets kind of complicated though like that w/ future cards, I suppose its just easier to go one way or the other.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I get where he is going at, and I do understand what its about. But, it is one pci slot, so there you go... Besides, I'll be getting my GTX card this week and see how much I can get out of that baby! lol


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 21, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, it's classified as a single card. It plugs into one PCIe slot, it's one card.



really there should be a colom from sli single slot cards, or turn one GPU off and then see how you do, i guess that why QUAD SLI with the 9800GX2 should be called just SLI


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> really there should be a column from sli single slot cards, or turn one GPU off and then see how you do, i guess that why QUAD SLI with the 9800GX2 should be called just SLI



Well, if that's the case, I want to start buying the Gx2 cards as separate at retail stores... Wait, can't... It's a single card. that's that. Yes, it doesn't seed on one PCB, so blame Nvidia.


----------



## bobseptic (Jul 22, 2008)

please update my scores/ranks

slight increase with new drivers. (still with slight overclock) 790/1100





pretty happy as this bench is using windows vista 64. im not even tempted to bench on xp (boke)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

That's pretty sweet man! mmmm mmmm Crossfire ATI 4000 series.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 22, 2008)

bobseptic said:


> please update my scores/ranks
> 
> slight increase with new drivers. (still with slight overclock) 790/1100
> 
> ...



Vantage is vista only. Very nice scores though, although I thought they'd be a bit higher......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

8.7 drivers... i get nothing but flashing screen but it scores decent.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Figured I'd throw this in teh mix to show the Cat 8.7 boost:







Comparo.

Same settings as previous scoe: CPU @ 4.5GHz and cards @ 953
Not quite 20%, but I'll take it! 
Gotta throw the quad in soon to post a slightly higher score.

That is an awesome GPU score fit! Thos X2s have something going on if it can beat my CF @ 953 by 5k+!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2008)

@ dr spank.....

DDR3 + P45 + 2x3870x2's = goodness

but im sad 

i want 2x4870x2's like NOW.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, gotcha! Whew....

I hear ya on the 4870X2 tip. Do want...

Have to say, this is the most impressed I've been with Cat drivers to date!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 22, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> this is the most impressed I've been with Cat drivers to date!








That's the most impressive cat driver I've ever seen^ 

They're pretty good drivers and Crysis seems a lot smoother.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jul 22, 2008)

*Add this, please.*

..and my favorite:






And a little mo' betta:


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 22, 2008)

mehhhh.... need to get non stock crap so i can oc more


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 22, 2008)

Man that physx on the GPU should NOT add onto the CPU score, thats just dumb in my opinion. It made Exodus's score way more than it should have been making it seem like his system is just plain faster than ours.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2008)

ShogoXT said:


> Man that physx on the GPU should NOT add onto the CPU score, thats just dumb in my opinion. It made Exodus's score way more than it should have been making it seem like his system is just plain faster than ours.



So use the hacked drivers to enable it on the ATI cards. They're floating around out there somewhere.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jul 22, 2008)

GPU + CPU score are not the lone CPU score!

I was confused for a moment there why his score was so much higher than mine thinking he was in tri SLI, but then realized his "CPU score" annihilated mine.

EDIT: At least mark on the list the score was achieved with the physx drivers.


----------



## darkbitman (Jul 22, 2008)

*my score*

3870&E8200@446*8


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 22, 2008)

can't wait till i get my 2nd 280GTX to see what they can do


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 23, 2008)

Here my newest oc still working on it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a pretty nice score there man! How are you head way with the card as far with heat and everything?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 23, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> That's a pretty nice score there man! How are you head way with the card as far with heat and everything?



not to bad with those clock card was running around 58-66c


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 23, 2008)

So, are you liking the EVGA precision tool? I used it with the Gx2 and fell in love with it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 24, 2008)

My G31 has no way of getting a 9.5x multi(afaik) and the 3650 is not very powerful lol


----------



## t_ski (Jul 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> So use the hacked drivers to enable it on the ATI cards. They're floating around out there somewhere.



LMK if you find them


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 24, 2008)

I need to bench my new setup... When I have a day off from work I'll install vista again and give Vantage a whirl.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 24, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> So, are you liking the EVGA precision tool? I used it with the Gx2 and fell in love with it.



yer its a good program i love it lol


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 24, 2008)

im back from vacation yall


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

Got my GTX today! My god I love the thing... Haven't played Unreal yet... but I am loving it!


----------



## SirJangly (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's mine!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 26, 2008)

updated


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 26, 2008)

anyone with 8400/8500/8600 or HD24xx or HD34xx please run this benchmark also lol


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 26, 2008)

*vantage on xp ?*

Hi all was wondering if it is possable to get vantage to run on xp 32 ? cuz i like the look of it and i want to use a new 3dmark..BTW I am getting up to 162FPS with my cf 4850,s on 3dmark06


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 26, 2008)

fraid not needs Vista


----------



## sinister_steve (Jul 26, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> fraid not needs Vista



ahhhh i hate vista ive taken the crap of of my laptop and my pc...and broke the cd,s hahahah felt good


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 27, 2008)

NVIDIA PhysX:






Normal One:





Overclocked 8800GT SLI can keep up with single GTX 280 at this res.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Update: 
Well, I can't seem to get it to hit over 680... I do do fur at 700, but benching is 680... Now, it looks like to the drawing board.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Update 2:
Well, I thought about it... Thought again and again real fast... Fur works, but everything else won't.. then remembered what I told my friend JR something when he was having that... If fur works 3 times in a row, then up it! lol... So I did.

And this is what I got


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 27, 2008)

updated i sure wish we had some SLI GTX cards and some 260 to compare to also


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, I hope I can get my striker II board going so I can then start thinking of SLI...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

sorry to double post.. live's score is a bit off.. his score is right.. Clocks off.. its 
720-1270-1520.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> sorry to double post.. live's score is a bit off.. his score is right.. Clocks off.. its
> 720-1270-1520.



What do you mean cold?


----------



## DOM (Jul 27, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> What do you mean cold?



Live OR Die -P14133 Geforce GTX280 @ 621/1134/1350 - E8400 @ 3.999ghz 


Also candle mine was at 3.6GHz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

o lol yer i see


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

I wish that score could be because of stock!!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jul 27, 2008)

im happy with this one


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Pretty nice one right there man.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 27, 2008)

congrats dude, you overtook cold storm's GX2 and claim the top single card slot


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

*Stock (vanilla) EVGA GTX 260 Score is P9658*

Figured I'd do a run and post my results, completey stock speeds on the card, using 177.66 beta drivers, P9658 was attained...I'm sure as drivers mature the score will increase at stock..I know it's nothing amazing, but it's a great card, and definately does a great job in games. It's definately not world changing, but I think for stock that's a pretty healthy score. The rest of my system is as-is in my System Specs. It was on a fresh restart, but nothing is disabled, turned off...I had some folders open in the background...so yeah it was a "sloppy" run, but I game with stuff open in the background too...force of habit and multitasking I guess! 

This may give a baseline idea to those considering this card, they have OC potential too..but I haven't messed with mine yet. Once again, this is stock speeds, 576/1242 GPU/Shader and 1000 (2000 effective) Memory. I will post later after I find my max game-able OC's. 

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=261325&resultType=19

And a screeny of GPU-z and CPU-z:


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Figured I'd do a run and post my results, completey stock speeds on the card, using 177.66 beta drivers, P9658 was attained...I'm sure as drivers mature the score will increase at stock..I know it's nothing amazing, but it's a great card, and definately does a great job in games. It's definately not world changing, but I think for stock that's a pretty healthy score. The rest of my system is as-is in my System Specs. It was on a fresh restart, but nothing is disabled, turned off...I had some folders open in the background...so yeah it was a "sloppy" run, but I game with stuff open in the background too...force of habit and multitasking I guess!
> 
> This may give a baseline idea to those considering this card, they have OC potential too..but I haven't messed with mine yet. Once again, this is stock speeds, 576/1242 GPU/Shader and 1000 (2000 effective) Memory. I will post later after I find my max game-able OC's.
> 
> ...




overclock that card man it will easily do 700/1500/1100 without harming it at all. plus it comes with a lifetime warranty and overclocking doesn't void the warranty use the tool evga gave ya.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

cmon ATI guys top 3 single card slots are Nvidia owned and operated get me some mad oc'd 4870's 

and that folks as we say is updated, thanks for posting, and keep em comming


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

added a new section, the lowest scores are now also shown, i call this the wall of 3dmark shame, of course my score would be number 11, but its not 10 so i don't make the cut


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> added a new section, the lowest scores are now also shown, i call this the wall of 3dmark shame, of course my score would be number 11, but its not 10 so i don't make the cut



I don't think this is a good idea. I suggest you to remove it, and instead put a board, with everyone score on it, and count from 1st place to lowest place.
No one posted their score here to be put in the worse board. It's good to know how much the different between new and old generation cards. Different setup combine, ect...
I meant no offends.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> added a new section, the lowest scores are now also shown, i call this the wall of 3dmark shame, of course my score would be number 11, but its not 10 so i don't make the cut



WOO I am #2  I should hook my 3650 up to my moms P4 rig and fail more


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> I don't think this is a good idea. I suggest you to remove it, and instead put a board, with everyone score on it, and count from 1st place to lowest place.
> No one posted their score here to be put in the worse board. It's good to know how much the different between new and old generation cards. Different setup combine, ect...
> I meant no offends.



its a little humor man chill, and besides i don't really feel like figureing out how to make a graph, cause last time i tried HTML code wasnt working in my post and i don't know BB


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

trt740 said:


> overclock that card man it will easily do 700/1500/1100 without harming it at all. plus it comes with a lifetime warranty and overclocking doesn't void the warranty use the tool evga gave ya.



I'm using the EVGA tool ...I gotta get another code or whatever so I can submit to ORB dammit! I ran it again, not thinking and it won't show me my results 

I got it up to 760/1530 - 1280, pretty healthy from 576/1246 - 999 imo...I might be able to hit 1300 with the memory, I got sick of testing though lol!

As soon as I can get another run that will submit to ORB it'll be on here! I just had to do a stock run and see what it was worth! That way I can show the difference between stock and OC'd. 



EDIT: ATTN Candle...my Q6600 was still clocked for 3.6 the screeny I took was at 2.4 due to reduced multi from C1E/EIST...can you change that? I'll make a new screeny with the processor loaded enough to show 3.6 in CPU-z soon.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

I like the fail list lol I dont really care that im on it cause I admit my HD 3650 does suck lol


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

would it let you use my code to submit, if so id be willing to let you use mine if not its just 6.99


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I like the fail list lol I dont really care that im on it cause I admit my HD 3650 does suck lol



it doesn't suck I bet it plays just about everything out at med settings. You might be the only person here with any real sense , look at me 508.00 on a video card (425.00 after a rebate and store credit) thats plain stupid really.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

It sucks in 3dmark is what I meant to say. Its not half bad for gaming card but I wouldn't recommend it for anything serious tho. (And the stock cooler is terrible..)


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> It sucks in 3dmark is what I meant to say. Its not half bad for gaming card but I wouldn't recommend it for anything serious tho. (And the stock cooler is terrible..)



still it gets the job done, and when you figure my Cpu cooler with fan costs more than your video card thats not half bad. I bet if you bought a second one and crossfired it would do really well.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

Barely. This or 8500GT I would say is the minimum for res's above 1024x768. It really struggles with CoD4 with everything off at 1440x900 at times. And I cant even play crysis online unless I play 800x600 windowed but then again at that res my cpu is doing all the work..


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

shadow when i buy my new card im gonna give you my 3850 if your not off that card yet

also i made the lists a litte easier to read, what ya think


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

i miscounted, i made it on the top10 worst


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

UPS said my 4850 arrives at newegg on monday. Then newegg should do the same ol' 3 day shipping and I should have it thursday.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bsu7q/

Well at least you guys can see what settings I ran my last Vantage run at...apperently EVGA gives you a $20 copy of Vantage if you regtister...I did because I plan on stepping up to a 280b/260b if it's worth it. Also EVGA has released 1.3.1 EVGA Precision tool...mine came with 1.2.0.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh well then nevermind, thought maybe you sold it for cash or somin, my bad, i should stay current


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bsu7q/
> 
> Well at least you guys can see what settings I ran my last Vantage run at...apperently EVGA gives you a $20 copy of Vantage if you regtister...I did because I plan on stepping up to a 280b/260b if it's worth it. Also EVGA has released 1.3.1 EVGA Precision tool...mine came with 1.2.0.



so gonna rerun for us now then?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

d/l-ing newer vantage now...we'll see if this holds true...if so, then yep..I'll report back shortly! 

Yep getting 1.0.1, I had 1.0 from the day it released lol! And I now have a fresh key to play with! WOOT...still downloading, it's only about 350K/sec tho...another 12-13 minutes left...


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome, now we need this stickied, all in favor PM a mod


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 28, 2008)

You missed the point, it not about which is suck, in Technology world, the word suck does not exist, no one created a vga card because it's suck. They created it because it has its use. So, the suck/worse/shame list are pointless. Unless someone changed its name, so we can compare between high,mid and low end cards.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2008)

*EVGA GTX260 OC Run 1*

This is run 1, I was hoping for a little more...but it was again a sloppy run, and really I won't complain...it ran stable and didn't go over 63C during the bench. So far I'm VERY content with this card! Still I must say it's a pretty healthy increase! I gotta do 06, and a few game benches for my GTX thread...anyone else with a GTX feel like donating, please do! Link in sig!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

Kursah said:


> This is run 1, I was hoping for a little more...but it was again a sloppy run, and really I won't complain...it ran stable and didn't go over 63C during the bench. So far I'm VERY content with this card! Still I must say it's a pretty healthy increase! I gotta do 06, and a few game benches for my GTX thread...anyone else with a GTX feel like donating, please do! Link in sig!




thats a great overclock nice run, killed all the 4870's singles


----------



## Wile E (Jul 28, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> You missed the point, it not about which is suck, in Technology world, the word suck does not exist, no one created a vga card because it's suck. They created it because it has its use. So, the suck/worse/shame list are pointless. Unless someone changed its name, so we can compare between high,mid and low end cards.



No, you are missing the point. We have it there for humor. There are actually people on this board that will try to score the lowest, just to get a laugh.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No, you are missing the point. We have it there for humor. There are actually people on this board that will try to score the lowest, just to get a laugh.



someone understands, plus this might convince those with a DX10 IGP to run so we have an idea


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> You missed the point, it not about which is suck, in Technology world, the word suck does not exist, no one created a vga card because it's suck. They created it because it has its use. So, the suck/worse/shame list are pointless. Unless someone changed its name, so we can compare between high,mid and low end cards.



are you sure, last check there where a few suck cards that have existed, and noted as failures by the companies that made them

Rage Fury Maxx (only usable on Win9x)
Vodoo 4500 (Preformce worse than a TNT2, but costed 50 more)
Radeon 7000 (Radeon LE was same price but had hardware T&L)
Geforce 2 MX100 (Never shipped in mass quanties, offered less preformane than the TNT2 M64)
Geforce FX5800 (Admitted Failure by Nvidia)
x800 Crossfire Edition (Hard to find and useless for games at the time, limited to 16x10)

there are a few of the sucks of the hardware world


----------



## t_ski (Jul 28, 2008)

ADD THIS:


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 28, 2008)

Quad-Fire FOR THE WIN. Nice score dude!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

updated


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks to erocker for stickying


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

thinking of adding  a top Nvidia, and Top ATI section this evening give me your opions?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

Remember Erocker, I live ya.. Just as much as i live ya in my Crosshairs!  

Nice score T_Ski

The top thing does sound quite nice man.


----------



## erocker (Jul 28, 2008)

T-Ski where's the QX?!  Oc that Q6600!!  Nice score!


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

i am thinking of doing something if i can get the webspace for it somewhere, an interactive TPU HTML based 3dmark score guide, let me know if yall know any good free websites i could do this on, that wouldn't infect everyones computer. That way you can sort by top, card type ect


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

t_ski said:


> ADD THIS:



just goes to show you the 3870x2 has alot of life left in it. Nice bench


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

OK! someone sell me a good Q6600 or Q9450. i need one NOW.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OK! someone sell me a good Q6600 or Q9450. i need one NOW.



how about a Qx9650 for lets say 750.00 shipped priced just for you fits.  I mean I would only make 100.00


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

i can do $100 and the rest in trades. i'd only offer you $600 though.


----------



## trt740 (Jul 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i can do $100 and the rest in trades.



I bet you could lol!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

how about even trade 2x 4870's new in box?


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 28, 2008)

thats a good deal why dont i have any quad cores laying around.

hey fit ill trade you an Athlon 64 2800 for one of them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> thats a good deal why dont i have any quad cores laying around.
> 
> hey fit ill trade you an Athlon 64 2800 for one of them



HA! no way!


----------



## trt740 (Jul 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> how about even trade 2x 4870's new in box?



I don't have enought juice for those bad boy plus I have a 280 gtx.


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 29, 2008)

hmm ill trade you my left lung and my right arm for it fit


----------



## t_ski (Jul 29, 2008)

erocker said:


> T-Ski where's the QX?!  Oc that Q6600!!  Nice score!



I haven't got the QX tweaked yet, and one 3870X2 has been sold in preparation for the coming of the new card*s*.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 29, 2008)

trt740 said:


> how about a Qx9650 for lets say 750.00 shipped priced just for you fits.  I mean I would only make 100.00



Lol. See, there you go already. Don't give in to the quick buck, trt. Keep that QX until you go Nehalem. 

Piss around with selling and trading gfx cards in the mean time. lol. At least that way you know for fact they wont be bottlenecked in any way, shape or form.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 29, 2008)

new score


----------



## groothof22 (Jul 29, 2008)

*all stock settings*






this is my score P7016 all stock no oc stuff,driver stuff! 


later...   [


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

more scores cmon


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 30, 2008)

groothof22 said:


> this is my score P7016 all stock no oc stuff,driver stuff!
> 
> 
> later...



we need a screenshot


----------



## wizard23 (Jul 31, 2008)

aircooled for every day. i thing i can push it @ 3.0~3.1 maybe....


----------



## candle_86 (Jul 31, 2008)

need GPU-z


----------



## wizard23 (Jul 31, 2008)

3870@880core 1000mem

i will post gpu-z later cose i'm at work.


----------



## groothof22 (Jul 31, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> we need a screenshot


 i have but its going away every time :S


----------



## groothof22 (Jul 31, 2008)

*score P7016*

this is my score no oc P7016 only the new vga drivers  









greetz,  From holland.


----------



## X800 (Jul 31, 2008)

My first run on my new rigg.  Cpu q6700@3800mhz ,Gpu 802mhz,mem 1104mhz.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 1, 2008)

updated


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 1, 2008)

Well because this is all about the GPU. When I get my CPU back next week, I'm hooking the phase up to one of the 9800GTX cards for subzero speed


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

D, I really want to see those babies in SLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well, sli under water and everything else!


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 2, 2008)

please update my score. im using the asus top bios in my sapphire radeon cards. very happy with its fan settings. also i have adjusted my cpu freq slightly up as im searching for best frequency with low voltage increase.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work man! 15K from CF is pretty healthy imo, I may have gotten 12k with one gtx260 OC'd, but with future drivers that could change completely on both AMD and NV! The highest single 4870 I noticed was around 9k iirc, so that's a healthy increase for CF! Again nice work! Making those cards work quite well for ya!


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks. i am happy with the cards especially as the drivers are no way mature.

GRID is very impressive at full settings and with the performance/ultra high tweak applied.

im sure there is some gpu overclocking left in these cards but i will leave them as they are for day to day use.

the VRM temp on the cards does get pretty high even with the new fan settings. ive seen 83c while playing GRID (66 max gpu). thats high as my case is antec 900 which is great at cooling everything else.

anyone considering the 4870 should have adequate cooling available.

regards.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 2, 2008)

Here's mine:







GPUs are still on air and factory OC.  I'll play with seeing how far I can push them once I get my waterblocks in and get them tied into the liquid circuit.

EDIT:  I pushed the cards up to "FTW" clocks and cranked the fans to 100% and was able to squeeze out a P21306.  Once I get them watercooled and do a bit of tuning on the proc I should be able to kick out a 22k+.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Aug 2, 2008)

my results for 3DM Vantage P9629


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 2, 2008)

Sweetness Energy! I can't wait to see what those puppies can do! Head over to Kursah's GTX thread and lets talk 280! 
So, that's why you are selling your 8800...


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 2, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Sweetness Energy! I can't wait to see what those puppies can do! Head over to Kursah's GTX thread and lets talk 280!
> So, that's why you are selling your 8800...



Indeed.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 3, 2008)

updated, Damultra you now have the 2nd best Vantage computer, better get er done


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yo candle, are those top ten SLI right, because I could probably get in there if I were to bench again with my current setup.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 3, 2008)

ADD THIS

I used the Nvidia 200 series drivers and installed the nvidia physx driver.. 
(i used a modded ini to support my 8800GT) then i enabled physx for my 8800GT..
The higher OC for my 8800GT is because i changed the thermal paste from stock to AS5.. 

Specs: Intel Q6600, INNO3D 8800GT OC edition..


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Candle,

I did some more tuning.

I figure DaMulta deserved a better challenge than just a couple hundred marks.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Aug 3, 2008)

*add this*



2DividedbyZero said:


> my results for 3DM Vantage P9629




update score to P9678


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 3, 2008)

Please use http://www.techpowerup.org/, it's annoying having to open every little picture.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## deagle (Aug 3, 2008)

quickbench... new CPU

QX9650 @ 440x10 CF HD 4870 @ 820/1100.... 24/7 Settings


----------



## groothof22 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Add This*






whit my new processor no oc


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 3, 2008)

Set your FSB to 333 and enjoy 3.16ghz on stock volts


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 4, 2008)

damn guys ok updating


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 4, 2008)

There has to be more 4850 owners out there


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 4, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should be able to push them passed mine with air cooling, you have the same chips i have in mine, i pushed mine to 750/1285/1540, any chance of see any test scores for like the devilmaycry 4 beachmark, im looking into goin sli with mine but don't see the need bcoz the 280b just around the corner.


----------



## DOM (Aug 4, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> you should be able to push them passed mine with air cooling, you have the same chips i have in mine, i pushed mine to 750/1285/1540, any chance of see any test scores for like the devilmaycry 4 beachmark, im looking into goin sli with mine but don't see the need bcoz the 280b just around the corner.


Post# 285  

EnergyFX - 22408 GeforceGTX280 SLI @ 730/1300/1480 - E8500 @ 4.27ghz


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2008)

Ugh, I'm trying to get 4ghz with my Q660 on my Rampage formula.  Then I'll get some nice scores up with crossfire using the 8.8 beta's!


----------



## DOM (Aug 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to get 4ghz with my Q660 on my Rampage formula.  Then I'll get some nice scores up with crossfire using the 8.8 beta's!



I only got like 200-300 more from 3.6 to 3.8  this bench likes GPU Speed more


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 5, 2008)

a bit of a jump with new 8.8 betas. temps appear the same. everest idle gpu vrm=25.74 A

please update my scores.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing around with the 4850 and Q9450.  Going to try and get the CPU higher and might be adding a crossfire score later with a second 4850.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2008)

Highest score with a single 3870 
Gigabyte 3870 GDDR3


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

Dark, Did you get that memory mhz on stock volts?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes I did.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2008)

candle_86 you can add my score:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=915072&postcount=300

Thanks


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 5, 2008)

DOM said:


> Post# 285
> 
> EnergyFX - 22408 GeforceGTX280 SLI @ 730/1300/1480 - E8500 @ 4.27ghz



can do better i've got mine to 750/1325/1540 running under 60c


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 5, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Yes I did.



Mine wont pass catalyst past 1115  I can bench with it higher tho.


----------



## dipsta (Aug 5, 2008)

Heres my effort
Score 11334 with 9300@3412 1.36v 2*4850 crossfire at 690/1095






first go


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 5, 2008)

dipsta said:


> Heres my effort
> Score 11334 with 9300@3412 1.36v 2*4850 crossfire at 690/1095
> 
> 
> ...



man if your cpu is at 76c on load your goin to kill your chip very fast the tj max for a 45nm is only 95c, i would not let it go over 65c MAX


----------



## dipsta (Aug 5, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> man if your cpu is at 76c on load your goin to kill your chip very fast the tj max for a 45nm is only 95c, i would not let it go over 65c MAX



added ocz freeze dont think my hs was sat right, got it down to 66max today with prime running 1hr..anyway live or die, live or rma? lol


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> There has to be more 4850 owners out there



I own two 4850,s..heres my 3dmark06 score


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 5, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I own two 4850,s..heres my 3dmark06 score



Cpu-z and gpu-z please, this is vantage thread also.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Add This*

Crossfired 4850's+Q9450@3.6=


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow Dark.. That is impressive!


----------



## DOM (Aug 6, 2008)

New Score


----------



## deagle (Aug 6, 2008)

update... Catalyst 8.52.2

i´m so st.....pic removed


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 6, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Cpu-z and gpu-z please, this is vantage thread also.



WHOOOOPS I dont have vantage but here is my cpu-z and gpu-z


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 6, 2008)

you have to install vista before bench vantage. it's DX10 bench only


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2008)

update
NVIDIA 9800GTX 800/1980/1165


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 6, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> update
> NVIDIA 9800GTX 800/1980/1165



Cpu-z and gpu-z required. Close some of those background apps and set nvidia cp for performance settings and that score can go up a decent amount.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Cpu-z and gpu-z required. Close some of those background apps and set nvidia cp for performance settings and that score can go up a decent amount.



edited

and i ran the test an hour or 2 ago just been to lazy to post


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> update
> NVIDIA 9800GTX 800/1980/1165



I call shenanigans...why are the headers on all 3 pictures a different color. I think they would prefer all at once in one screen shot!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I call shenanigans...why are the headers on all 3 pictures a different color. I think they would prefer all at once in one screen shot!



ur killing my lazyness... 1 sec


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 6, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> I call shenanigans...why are the headers on all 3 pictures a different color. I think they would prefer all at once in one screen shot!



True that, I love how shenanigans has become the proper phrase to describe a situation like that, love the SP.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 6, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> ur killing my lazyness... 1 sec



lol.... just being sure....just all seperate and differnt colors, you have to understand why I raised the flag!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 6, 2008)

ya i gotchya


----------



## deagle (Aug 7, 2008)

now its better...

more CPU Speed & Catalyst 8.8 (8.52.2x beta)


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Aug 7, 2008)

*10k... about time*

I think my psu is maxed out with 3 3870's. My DFI mobo only handles 3 PCI-E cards anyway.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 7, 2008)

OverclockedBoo said:


> I think my psu is maxed out with 3 3870's. My DFI mobo only handles 3 PCI-E cards anyway.



need gpu-z and cpu-z screens


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

He shows it in his post... ATI and Phenom..


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 7, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> can do better i've got mine to 750/1325/1540 running under 60c



It's just not working out that way for me.  I run into all sorts of issues when I try to push the shaders past 1480.  I'm hoping maybe its just a bad frequency range and that perhaps there is stability to be found a bit higher... but it hasn't worked out that way yet.

I'm still playing with it.  

Also, keep in mind that one of my cards might be able to OC higher but the other one might be holding it back.  Two cards means twice the chances of getting a poor candidate for overclocking.

Is there a way to force Vantage to run on a particular card in non-SLI mode??  If so I could bench the cards seperately to find out if one of them is the culprit.  And yes I know I could just remove them one at a time, but that is easier said than done with my rig.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 7, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> He shows it in his post... ATI and Phenom..



then he edited... cause im not drunk enough to miss that lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

nope, it was in his att. from the get go...


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

nINJAkECIL said:


> you have to install vista before bench vantage. it's DX10 bench only




is dx10 better or worse than dx9 ? ive heard dx10 makes no difference what so ever except that vista rapes ur system resources..Steve


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> is dx10 better or worse than dx9 ? ive heard dx10 makes no difference what so ever except that vista rapes ur system resources..Steve



then ur one of the thousands who hate vista but have never actually used it


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's a different shader model. I wouldn't say it's better or worse, but I can say that Crysis Very High DX10 1440*900 4xAA I get better frames than the same res and AA than DX9 High settings.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 7, 2008)

DX10 can add some eye candy, but it wasn't quite what was promised. Some people say Vista rapes resources, sure it's an HDD hog, but with multi-hundred GB HDD's for less than $100 US, 4GB of RAM becoming more popular and dual/quad core CPU's, on top of modern GPU's supporting more modern DX API's, really there's no reason for a more modern rig not to have the OS and API's there for stuff it supports.

I think DX10 will grow, and improve over time, DX11 will eventually happen, whether or not it'll be worth anything...who knows. DX9 is still the top API mostly because of the wider consumer base with DX9 supporting hardware, DX9 is still good too...but DX10 can add some goodies on top of the good for a little more eyecandy.

Right now I can't say DX10 is better, but it's nice to be able to use it and enjoy the "extra goodies" even if I don't notice them! My performance is great, my G/F's rig on Vista with a 9600GT and a dual core CPU has great performance, so I can't really complain...tho my recommendation to those wanting to go Vista is to get x64, just from my experience I found more stability in the x64.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

ShiBDiB said:


> then ur one of the thousands who hate vista but have never actually used it



I had it already installed on my pc when I got it and every time I tried to use a program with a keygen it wouldnot allow access to even let the geygen work..and i tried to turn off the copywrite crap and never did ever get this crap os to work out for me due to that mostly..steve


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> DX10 can add some eye candy, but it wasn't quite what was promised. Some people say Vista rapes resources, sure it's an HDD hog, but with multi-hundred GB HDD's for less than $100 US, 4GB of RAM becoming more popular and dual/quad core CPU's, on top of modern GPU's supporting more modern DX API's, really there's no reason for a more modern rig not to have the OS and API's there for stuff it supports.
> 
> I think DX10 will grow, and improve over time, DX11 will eventually happen, whether or not it'll be worth anything...who knows. DX9 is still the top API mostly because of the wider consumer base with DX9 supporting hardware, DX9 is still good too...but DX10 can add some goodies on top of the good for a little more eyecandy.
> 
> Right now I can't say DX10 is better, but it's nice to be able to use it and enjoy the "extra goodies" even if I don't notice them! My performance is great, my G/F's rig on Vista with a 9600GT and a dual core CPU has great performance, so I can't really complain...tho my recommendation to those wanting to go Vista is to get x64, just from my experience I found more stability in the x64.



ok cool man..perhaps if I can figure out how to hack vista better I will give it a shot again..for it dont cost nothing to try it again..Steve


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I had it already installed on my pc when I got it and every time I tried to use a program with a keygen it wouldnot allow access to even let the geygen work..and i tried to turn off the copywrite crap and never did ever get this crap os to work out for me due to that mostly..steve



I've never had that issue in Vista.


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I've never had that issue in Vista.



I know ive heard that from others as well WTF ??????....What vista are you running ?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> I know ive heard that from others as well WTF ??????....What vista are you running ?



Home Premium x64 SP1


----------



## sinister_steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Home Premium x64 SP1



Ok cool man..Im gonna try that version then..Steve


----------



## Edito (Aug 7, 2008)

My 3d Mark Vantage score Updated

E6750 @ 3.200
8800GT TOP From ASUS @ stock


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 7, 2008)

more tweaking.





giz a chance to catch up deagle


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 7, 2008)

MSI 8800GTS 320mb 320bit OC Edition, all stock, no mods:


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 7, 2008)

sinister_steve said:


> is dx10 better or worse than dx9 ? ive heard dx10 makes no difference what so ever except that vista rapes ur system resources..Steve


DX10 has to be better than DX9. better picture, better eye candy, but using vista which is a resource hog T_T

try play Crysis with HIGH and VERY HIGH setting, and notice the difference. especially, the light


----------



## deagle (Aug 7, 2008)

bobseptic said:


> ...
> 
> giz a chance to catch up deagle



nope


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 7, 2008)

ok then my rebuttal





mmm nice but some to go. i dont think i can manage that cpu clock until i get some water cooling   soon !


----------



## deagle (Aug 7, 2008)

great score....nice to bench u buuuuut

resistance is futile.. u have to beat ....

deagle - P17504 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire - QX9650 @ 4.57ghz 






1k Advantage restored


----------



## Kursah (Aug 8, 2008)

Those are some pretty sweet scores! I'm not much of a dual card fan, but damn! I'll be happy with my GTX260 for now, great for a single card, has treated me extremely well, good for 12K OC'd, 9K+ stock, games like a champ...I can only imagine a couple of HD48xx cards! Nice work to both of ya!


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 8, 2008)

marvelous deagle. 
nice to see how far those cards go with water. 

hows gpu and cpu temps doing on load  ? I find gpu vrm gets near 80c with fur mark  76 with GRID. Any volts mods yet ? 

when my fridge arrives i should be able to match those scores.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 8, 2008)

to candle_86:

As I'm listed at the first page:
"P4-630 - Radeon 3870 @ 904/1125 - E7200 @ 3.6ghz"

score: P5383

(Gigabyte Radeon HD3870 512mb gddr3 (single card/single core)


----------



## deagle (Aug 8, 2008)

bobseptic said:


> marvelous deagle.
> nice to see how far those cards go with water.
> 
> hows gpu and cpu temps doing on load  ? I find gpu vrm gets near 80c with fur mark  76 with GRID. Any volts mods yet ?
> ...



Good ol TC120... differenze Air to Water Idle: 2k max load 5k (Fan´s @ 1200 rpm)

GPU Temps @ 850/1000 1,302 VGPU






CPU Temps @ 4470 MHZ 1.52 Vcore (not the best 9650^^)





complete cooling build in Stacker STC-T01... pic of the rig, klick the sig 

I dont like fridges... to heavy, to loud


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Aug 9, 2008)

Not a bad score BrooksyX, I get similar with my E8500 @ 4.4GHz and single 4850 @ stock.


----------



## BrooksyX (Aug 9, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Not a bad score BrooksyX, I get similar with my E8500 @ 4.4GHz and single 4850 @ stock.



Ha thanks, well I am using the 3870 that I bought from you a while ago.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 9, 2008)

It does seem the ATI/AMD guys are getting more and more agressive, but I was hoping with all the comparisons out there to see closer single card scores to my setup....it's nothing special, but I'm sure the 48xx OC's will improve...

C'mon AMD users out there, someone has to be able to come close to my 9K stock, 12k oc'd single card, single GPU DX10 bench scores! It was even a sloppy run with the browser, virus scan, and all sorts of junk in the background! They are better in DX9 benches sure, but 800 shaders that or supposed to be better or more efficient gotta get closer to my GTX260, it's gotta happen, I can't wait to see it really!

Not trying to be an ass, just sending out a challenge! I don't bench much, but I've been in 3rd place too long already! C'mon AMD/ATI guys, get it done!


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 9, 2008)

*First score post*


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 9, 2008)

^ They need to be in the same screen shot and no offense, but that looks terribly fake


----------



## generallee5686 (Aug 9, 2008)

Specs:
q9450 @ 3.6GHz
XFX GTX260 SLI stock
Corsair XMS2 PC6400 4-4-4-12 @ 850MHz






Edit:  I should probably learn how to read directions.  Sorry about that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 9, 2008)

You need GPUZ and CPUZ in the same screen shot as your vantage score


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Is this better??*



ShadowFold said:


> ^ They need to be in the same screen shot and no offense, but that looks terribly fake


----------



## DOM (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## generallee5686 (Aug 10, 2008)

OK, I just overclocked my gpu's to 740/1280/1575 and raised me memory clock from 850MHz to 900MHz and changed my timing to 5-5-5-12 (to let me get to 900MHz)

I still can't believe it made this much a difference.

Note:  My previous score is a few posts up.

Here is the result.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Add This*

Here are my scores with the E8500 at 4.4GHz, might be able to get more out of it dunno.


----------



## trt740 (Aug 10, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Here are my scores with the E8500 at 4.4GHz, might be able to get more out of it dunno.



nice score dark


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks man, about 2k less that I was able to get with the Q9450@3.6.  Might have to fiddle with pencil modding both cards to see if I can get the memory up a bit more on each and close that gap.


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Aug 11, 2008)

PowerColor HD4870:


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Nice Score*

Do they still update this thread???


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe only the stock performance scores are accepted.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 12, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> I believe only the stock performance scores are accepted.



yea right close to all rigs are modded


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 12, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


> yea right close to all rigs are modded



No, he means only the p (performance) scores are admissible in this thread for the ranking on the first page, no h or x. Performance is the default (stock) setting for vantage.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 12, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> No, he means only the p (performance) scores are admissible in this thread for the ranking on the first page, no h or x. Performance is the default (stock) setting for vantage.



understood, I didn't know


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 12, 2008)

Maxamp00 said:


> understood, I didn't know



No problem, try w/ the p, oc'ing and modding of any kind are most assuredly allowed and encouraged.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion, should have used default instead of stock.


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Front page update*

I barely made it in the top ten on the SLI/X-fire list. I have a bit higher score, but I'm trying to break 11k.


----------



## Maxamp00 (Aug 12, 2008)

*raised my gpu a little*


----------



## deagle (Aug 12, 2008)

840/1100 askikr


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 13, 2008)

sorry for the long delays in updating, if someone can take over from a mod position please, my system crashs anytime i try to modify a post of mine, actully it crash's alot for no reason at all


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 13, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> sorry for the long delays in updating, if someone can take over from a mod position please, my system crashs anytime i try to modify a post of mine, actully it crash's alot for no reason at all



Too much pr0n bogging down your system 
When was the last time you defragged or reinstalled Windows? OCed at all?


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 13, 2008)

yesterday i reinstalled it, its something to do with my system, anytime i do certain things it crash's i can't even game, prime95 crash's ect.


----------



## HisShadow (Aug 14, 2008)

with these physx drivers it almost feels like cheating ...;P ( was scoring 2000 less with last WHQL released drivers)

just a quik attempt after installing the new drivers no ocing done yet ...better to come soon...


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 14, 2008)

ok updated, fixed my comp


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Add This*

Finally got a Vantage run done at 4.5GHz, oddly I only gained about 500 points from 4GHz.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2008)

It's not odd at all. Vantage is much less cpu dependent than 06.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yea, I think I remembered that shortly after I got that score.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 15, 2008)

*Add/Update me*

Broke 9K w00t


----------



## PuMA (Aug 15, 2008)

heres mine 3400mhz cpu GFX @700/1402/1103


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Add This*

Man this card is weak at Vantage, playing with the 3870x2 before I sell it.  Going to do runs at 4.5GHz in a minute.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 15, 2008)

10k single card, I am happy, time to play with the 4850s now that this seems good at 4.5ghz.


----------



## r1rhyder (Aug 16, 2008)

This is what 2 4870x2's can do with stock clocks. Imagine what physx could do for these pups. oh, hi everyone, how's it going? I'll have to redo my dmc4 run next.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2008)

Doh, beat me to it


----------



## t_ski (Aug 16, 2008)

r1rhyder, which driver are you using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Add Me!!!*


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Add This*

Sorry to ruin your fun for now fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

dont think i cant catch you. i have better vid cards


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hence the for now.  I know you will best that one day.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Hence the for now.  I know you will best that one day.



very soon. maybe as soon as an hour but maybe not. im falling asleep.


----------



## HD4870 (Aug 17, 2008)

I've just registered to show my score that I achieved few minutes ago 

I guess that score makes me a winner of single HD4870 scores


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 17, 2008)

Update


----------



## r1rhyder (Aug 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> r1rhyder, which driver are you using?



I think that run was with 8.52.0.00 from the cd. Can't be sure though, been testing alot of different drivers lately. Not much difference between them really. Least stably are the 8.54's, DMC4 won't complete with those. Even got sideport enabled by manually installing some 4800 series drivers but with no performance increase and they were really unstable.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, mine (from the CD) are 8.52.6.  I had a lot of artifacts in Vantage, so I was wondering.  Then I tried to bench both cards, but I can't OC my CPU due to an incompatibility with my 1200W PSU.  Unfortunately, the 850W just can't handle both cards loaded (estimated system draw is over 950W without the OC).

I'm still waiting on my second PSU to power the system, so I can drop the 850W on the cards alone.


----------



## PuMA (Aug 18, 2008)

vulkan make the image a bit larger so the rest of us can see it too


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 19, 2008)

r1rhyder said:


> This is what 2 4870x2's can do with stock clocks. Imagine what physx could do for these pups. oh, hi everyone, how's it going? I'll have to redo my dmc4 run next.



Finally a contender!!!  

Nice score r1rhyder!  I can probably catch that score but I doubt I'll be able to hang with your overclocks once you get going.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 19, 2008)

Candle,

May I please update my score and standings.

Watcha got for me r1rhyder??  (challenge extended)


----------



## HD4870 (Aug 19, 2008)

Why wasn't the first post results updated ? 

I deserve to be in that list as the best single HD4870 score


----------



## r1rhyder (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh hell EnergyFX, did you build that rig? Thats f in awesome looking, best rig I have ever seen. Is that a gas shock on the side panel too?  You get the nobel on that creation. I,m always up for some fun but i'm having some drawbacks right now. Need a new (better) power supply, a way to overclock these new cards and a way to set the fans on them too. I havent found anything that will work with two cards yet. Amdgpuclocktool works with the 4870x2, but only on the first gpu of four. And att will set the fan on one 4870x2, but not two. And one more thing you sly dog, you're using phyx drivers, I don't know if I can compete with that. My cpu score is only 16,xxx at the moment. I feel a rope-a-dope coming my way. lol


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 19, 2008)

r1rhyder said:


> Oh hell EnergyFX, did you build that rig? Thats f in awesome looking, best rig I have ever seen. Is that a gas shock on the side panel too?  You get the nobel on that creation. I,m always up for some fun but i'm having some drawbacks right now. Need a new (better) power supply, a way to overclock these new cards and a way to set the fans on them too. I havent found anything that will work with two cards yet. Amdgpuclocktool works with the 4870x2, but only on the first gpu of four. And att will set the fan on one 4870x2, but not two. And one more thing you sly dog, you're using phyx drivers, I don't know if I can compete with that. My cpu score is only 16,xxx at the moment. I feel a rope-a-dope coming my way. lol



Heh, thanks for the compliment.  

As for the physix drivers... hell, I have to do something to compete with your GPU population.   No rope-a-dopes... I'm already past the stability threshold.  Any higher on my overclocks is going to require multiple bench runs to get all the way through to a score.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Aug 21, 2008)

*Add/Update Me *

Got a couple hundred more points using 8.8 CCC


----------



## dipsta (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats what i have managed with2 slightly ocd 4850's, they are getting so hot though. Awaiting the accelero twin turbos and some ramsinks, then ill crank them right up. Looks like my board is holding me back a tad. And does my cpu score seem very low??

11842 thats ok isnt it?


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Add This*

Messing around with the E8500 and 3870x2.  Only 800 points less than my QX at 4.5GHz, but the card was never this high with the QX.


----------



## Ak_mcv (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got my 4870x2 yesterday, think i'm running the 8.8 cat drivers.  Now in 3dm06 I get a score of about 19k (e8400@4ghz), everything runs smooth, cod4 seems to run fine except when flashbangs go off.  I started up vantage and the first level i got horrible artifacts around the water, looked to be just bigh white patches, even at that my gpu score was 10k, is that normal for a 4870x2??


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 23, 2008)

on several driver installs ive had the white flashy patches as the jetski comes into view. i uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers and the problem has gone. (i always press escape when i see them so i didnt wait for the score)

this has happened quite a few times when i install new drivers over the top of older ones.


my score with crossfire : P16315 Radeon HD4870 Crossfire QX9650 @ 4ghz


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Add This*

Playing with my 4850s, picked up a new one to test a theory if one of my 4850's was bad, its fine, sent one in for RMA, so eventually will have trifire, but for now just 2, and the E8500 isn't at its max.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 23, 2008)

I think Candle got a bit burnt out on this little project.  He hasn't updated the database for some time now.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Aug 23, 2008)

I remember him posting that his computer would freeze every time he tried to update it and he was asking if a moderator would take care of it for him while he gets his new computer built.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add This*

can i has a place on the list?

2x 4870's


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

New cards, new score:


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 26, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> I think Candle got a bit burnt out on this little project.  He hasn't updated the database for some time now.



Move back over to jbunch's original alcpone's official thread, he's back to updating.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

damn... a bunch of meanies around here. 

im just getting started. i havent even had this chip for a day yet and i have gotten this far. 

you want me to get some GTX's? OK... done. how about 3 on a 790i? will that dominate the scores?

honestly... it would mean more to me to beat you with my 2 4870s.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 26, 2008)

Im back to updating the Vantage compilation in my thread (found in Sig) so if you would like to post scores there as well feel free.


----------



## dipsta (Aug 27, 2008)

My new score, with the new card add me!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Add Me*

4870x2 + 4870 both at stock clocks so far...


----------



## Boneface (Aug 30, 2008)

Been a while since ive posted on here. But heres mine so far.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

EnergyFX said:


> I think Candle got a bit burnt out on this little project.  He hasn't updated the database for some time now.



no im here right now, im updating


----------



## Kursah (Aug 30, 2008)

Well either this one or Alcpone's Vantage thread needs closed...no sense in have 2 threads that are essentially the same. Plus I don't think candle wants to edit the same post in 2 seperate threads twice with the same info!


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

updated


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Well either this one or Alcpone's Vantage thread needs closed...no sense in have 2 threads that are essentially the same. Plus I don't think candle wants to edit the same post in 2 seperate threads twice with the same info!



not really, yall decide, if yall wanna go to his, ill ask a mod to close/delte this thread


----------



## Kursah (Aug 30, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> not really, yall decide, if yall wanna go to his, ill ask a mod to close/delte this thread



I'd say go with his just because it's got such a strong base to it...though yours has grown substantially...so it's a tough call...but I'm willing to bet that the TPU base will be more for the 'cpone thread.



EDIT...maybe you could have something a little different about this one? Maybe see what scores people get with all the eye-candy cranked up...see what systems really do under stress?


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

well i will send my data to jbunch if we delte this one, i can see no reason to have all the data lost from the last 2 months


----------



## Kursah (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree with ya...compile all the data into one thread..definately a good way to go about it!


----------



## rampage (Aug 30, 2008)

add me please, im almost #1 in the single card 

gtx 280 727/1484/1323 E8600 @ 4.25ghz

ill try for 4.5ghz with the cpu later and see if i can take the crown


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

damn... why didnt i think of that? ima run a single card run with the 4870x2 and qx9650


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

polaris already decided my thread is closed, post at the other. ill pm the data to him, if he uses it so be it, but after i pm it ill be removing it here


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 30, 2008)

deleting first post now


----------



## Kursah (Aug 30, 2008)

Well sorry to hear that, but in the long run it should be okay. I think that for threads like this and the other 3dmark threads...a team of 2-3 users should be able to control a "master post" with rights allowed from the mods so that there is a better chance of updating, spec changes, list organization, and less load for one user. Some people like doing these kinds of threads...personally I like to donate to one here and there, but running one I would not enjoy!

I hope you can be involved in the other Vantage thread candle, thanks again for starting this thread I do appreciate your time and efforts.


----------



## candle_86 (Aug 31, 2008)

thats for jbunch and the mods to decide, id love to help with it, but its not my thread


----------



## Polaris573 (Aug 31, 2008)

Please post here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58927


----------

